# Can anyone recommend any games?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Just please mention what they're about, not just names. It's really hard to know what the game will be like just by the name.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I only have 3 games.

Ms Pac Man Quest for the Golden Maze (no explanation needed for anything Pac Man right?)

The Sims
You create virtual carachters, build a virtual house, they have to go to work/school, cook, clean. They can play basketball and go swimming, and read the newspaper. You may also want to pick up one of the expansion packs. I have the Vacations expansion. There is also a Hot Date and Livin' Large for parties and items like balloons and stuff.

Starcraft
Ill read the back of the box.
Three Unique Alien Species
Whether you command the nomadic Terran, mysterious Protoss or voracious Zerg, you must devise unique strategies to master the special units.
Multiple Theaters Of Battle
ENgage in a deadly mix of space combat, planetary assault, and covert base infiltration. Command ghost espionage agents, Wraith Stealth Fighters, Protoss hight Templars, and Zerg defilers as you seek to conquer the galay.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Age of Empires. One of the most famouse ones from the big daddy Microsoft. It takes hours at a stretch and you don't even realise when the time went past you.

If you are good at logic, the Windows inbuilt Minesweeper is also okay. The best part about it is that it is low on resources. I am very impatient, so while the mails are being downloaded or web-pages are getting in the browser windows, I keep playing Minesweeper.

Then there's some game about American Army. I just laid my hands on it and haven't played it, but it is the official American Army game and have quite a bit about it so must be good.

If are cricket buff, then Cricket 97, Cricket 2000, Brian Lara cricket are all time-pass games.

But hey, just one suggestion, why not do something more productive then games, unless of course you are trying to be a professional at games and earn money out of it. (Yes!! There are professional gamers. I am not joking!!)


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm not a big gamer but I do have Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Pretty darn cool. Great graphics and easy enough to play for folks like me who aren't gamers so don't have the gaming keyboard moves and shortcuts down to a science. I suspect I never will.

Kind of a combination of strategy and first person shoot um up.

Obviously a war game but based on WWII. Just try and get across the beach on D-Day in one piece as well as other missions. Tanks, troops et al.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup there are the free games too. Most download sites have a game section. As far as "boxed" games I don't play it, but my friends at school have Halo tournaments almost every weekend. It must be a good game but I also heard its extremely violent.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Kyodai Mahjongg is a solitaire like game played with tiles.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

HI,
i have benn playing UT(Unreal Tournament) for the last week.though this is not the latest version i find the graphics to be great.
i have also been playing quake 3 and it is also a great game.
both the above games are shooting games i think they call them first person shooting.
there is also mortal combat if you want to improve your virtual martial arts skiils
cheers


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

MoonBase Commander is a well put together, fun strategy game! It is simple to learn and should be no more than $19.99. You can download and play a demo as well.

*-DOSMAN*


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

There are all sorts of games for all sorts of people. So it really depends on what you want to do in your games. Do you want an intense story driven game? With lots of tactics involved? Or do you want a fast first person shooter where you go round shooting at things? If you let us know what you think you might be into, I'm sure we can tell you the best games in that genre.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks guys for being so involved. I don't like any particular genre, but I can definitely say that I don't like games like AOE because they're a little too hard. I have to constantly think and worry about where I'm being attacked. I guess that I like RPGs the most. I like RPGs because I can relax, walk around, talk to people, figure things out, plan all my attacks with different cool magic strategies. I like breath of fire the most, I still have the original SNES game. I still like FPSs though. I really like Hitman because I am not constantly being fired at, and I get to plan everything. GTA3 is the same. I get to relax for a while, ride around, see the city, and do the missions when I want.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Well GTA4 Vice City is coming out. Not sure if it was today, yesterday or tomorrow but its sometime around now 

RPGs, theresthe final fantasy series but if they come out iwth a new one every 6 months, people will get bored by Final Fantasy 500000


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Dugeon Siege is supposed to be one of the best RPGs ever made. I think its definately worth checking out. Although, it does have quite nice graphics, so you better check the specs to see if it will run on your computer.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Have you tried the easiest level in AOE? There you hardly get attacked in initial stages


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

are all of these games for PC? I'm only looking for PC games. I'm going to try all these games.


----------



## Lerningitall (Nov 4, 2002)

I hear that WARCRAFT III is a really good game. It's an RPG with cool magic stuff n such. I'm sure I'll purchase it someday but for now I'm addicted to Return to Castle Wolfenstein, great fps game if that's what you like. Also there's TFC (team fortress conquer I think). It's an online multiplayer fps that comes with Half-Life. All these games have really great grafix. I once saw Warcraft playing on an apple MAC in a store and almost bought it just for the grafix alone, it looked really pretty!


----------



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

Two words for you. The Sims. It is the best game out there for the PC. There are also 5 expansion packs that you can get to go with them. I have The Sims, and then 4 of the expansion packs and it is awesome. I think someone has already mentioned The Sims, so you should know what it is, basically building houses and creating families and making them go to work, school, and all kinds of things. The thing that makes this game so fun is all the fan sites on the internet you can download skins, objects, wallpaper, floors, houses, and roofs for the game. It is amazing. If you don't have the Sims already and plan to buy it, The Sims by itself is usually priced at $40, but now they came out with a thing called The Sims Deluxe, which is around $40 that has The Sims and Livin Large combined together. It also has extra objects that other people didn't get when they bought them separately and it also comes with a program called Sims Creator where you can design your own "skins" (clothes) for the game.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup I love my sims but I haven't played it in awhile. At the official site, you can also upload your sims and houses so other people can see them.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Just make sure that you check the specifications when you purchase any games. The last thing you want is a game you can't play Oh and another suggestion is too have a look at http://www.gamespy.com or some other gaming website. Have a look at what games are popular, so you know your purchasing the best of the best.


----------



## deanr (Oct 17, 2002)

Hola ALL ! 3D Gamers.com / Adrenaline vault.com Latr Deanr


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

since u liked Hitman - 1 , why don't u try HITMAN 2 , short and simple ????


Mafia , Max Payne are all good games , require some thinkin ...

u like to think and shoot and u like RPG , try the holy DEUS EX , the only gave i have seen WITH 3 DIFFRENT ENDINGS , mY God and it' FPS , amazin game


----------



## Epic (Oct 25, 2002)

Try the Command and Conquer series. The newest title is Red Alert 2. You have an overhead view of the battlefield, and you have point-and-click control over an entire army. You control all aspects of battle -- mining resources, creating dozens of types of units and vehicles, building and installing base defense, and annihalating your opponent.

The game is set in a fictional alternate history, one in which Hitler was assasinated by the Allies before he could wreak havoc on Europe. To the chagrin of those Allies, Josef Stalin instead rose up with his own dreams of Manifest Destiny. Before long, the USSR had all of Europe. That's where you come in, commanding either the Allies or the Soviets in two great campaigns. Each consists of many missions, and in between the missions are recorded cutscenes with Hollywood talent. (James Earl Jones was in one of the titles, Kari Wuhrer, many other familiar faces). 

Also includes a skirmish mode for quick gameplay. Offers multiplayer online play as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

yea, i really like hitman. but i can't find the demo for hitman 2. Will try deus ex, if i remember to do it. played max payne, haven't played mafia. What about command and conquer? are you sure it's really good? Because I saw screenshots for it, and it didn't look that good.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I really like tombraider but its not free.
Disasteroids is an old game but its fun.

click below:
http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

Anyone here remember the original games like Space Invaders, Frogger, Super Mario Brothers, or my all time favorite, Tetris?
I have a Nintendo emulator on my PC and all of these games and more on my PC. Best part is they are free. Just go to tripletsandus.com and click on the 80's link. Enjoy!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Usually emulators are free because they are illegal, not sure about nintendo.


----------



## Bobby Law (Nov 16, 2002)

i do like diablo2 its really fun online game its easy to start off and free to play. easy to log on too....

also the sims is a fun game i do like it my wife loves that game...


but if you like rpg try out ultima online its really fun and strange but its fun only thing bad is ther a charnge fee to play online...

but do try out dungeon siege is a really great rpg game i love that one....


----------



## Drugzbunny (Nov 20, 2002)

There is a game called Neocron (I think thats the right spelling). It is an RPG, and it is also online. You do get to interact with other online gamers and there is loads of strategy and planning to do. I only played the demo and the only fault I found with it was it's a little hard to get used to. Have heard good things about it though! 

try www.neocron.com there is also an offline demo to try out


----------



## Drugzbunny (Nov 20, 2002)

Further to the Mafia suggestion. Personally, I think Mafia has to be one of the best games released this year, mostly for its engulfing storyline and brilliant graphics. This game also has tremendous replay value.

Demo and review here
http://www.mafia-game.com/indexnews.htm
 Hope that Helps


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Have you tried Counter-Strike? It's a free mod for Half-Life.
(It does require a good internet connection)
IMO DeusEx is one of the best games of all time. It is an RPG and a FPS all in the same game. The amount of choices you can make and all the different playing styles is incredible. Cant wait untill DX2 comes out.
Anything by Blizzard is good.
Also go to IGNReviews Anything over 8 is excellent.


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

If you enjoy FPS I'm suprised no one has mentioned Half-Life. Sure it's getting a little dated but with all the multiplayer mods out there it has a lot of life left. Day of Defeat is really sucking my time down now. I definetly prefer team based goal oriented mods.


----------

